# Videos?



## Jade Tigress (Oct 22, 2006)

How do I post a video so it shows in the thread without having to use a link?

Also, I have a video and audio joke I want to post from e-mails I received. I receive them as attachments and when I open them it downloads to RealPlayer. Is there a way I can post those here without a link?


----------

